# What / Which / How much is your phone number?



## Messquito

Do you say _*what* is your phone number, *which* is your phone number_ or _*how much* is your phone number_ or something else in your languages?

In Chinese, we use 幾號, which means _how much (specifically for numbers),_ or 多少, which also means _how much_.
你的電話號碼是*幾號/多少*？ *How much* is your phone number?

I've seen 什麼(what) used, too, but much less commonly. I never remember myself using it, though.
你的電話號碼是*什麼*？ *What* is your phone number?


----------



## Testing1234567

Japanese: 電話番号は*何*番ですか。 - denwabangō wa *nan*ban desu ka. - phone_number [topic-marker] *what*_number [is] [question-marker].


----------



## Englishmypassion

I'm Hindi, we use the synonym of "what".
What is your phone/mobile number?
Hindi structure: Your phone number what is? 

NB: We borrow  "phone/mobile number" into Hindi directly without translating them into Hindi. Very few people will know the pure Hindi term for  "phone" and even fewer (almost nobody) the term for "mobile phone", if there is one, which would be made up rather than actual word in use.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In *Italian *you can use _*Quale *_(Which) or _*Come *_(How)
In *Sardinian *you can use _*Comente *_(How) or *Ite *(What)

*IT.* 
_Qual'è il tuo numero di telefono? (literally : Which is your number of telephone?)_
_Com'è il tuo numero di telefono? (How is your number of telephone?)
_
*SAR.*
_Coment'est su numeru de telefono tou? (literally : How is the number of telephone of yours?)
It'est su numeru de telefono tou? (What is the number of telephone of yours?)_


----------



## Testing1234567

Hong Kong Cantonese: 你電話*幾多*號？ - 你 / 電話 / *幾多* / 號？ - you telephone* how_much* number?

Note: "pronoun + noun" automatically becomes possessive.


----------



## Dymn

"How much" would sound really awkward to me, because it's not a quantity, I would say "which" (ca/es: _quin/cuál_), or perhaps more naturally after having seen Sardokan's message, "how" (ca/es: _com/cómo_).

Catalan (at least the standard language) and French, as well as many other European languages, make a distinction between "number" as a quantity (e.g. 4 in "4 rooms", "mathematical" numbers) and "number" as an identification (e.g. 4 in "room 4", phone numbers, ID numbers...). The first is inherited (_nombre_), the second is learned (_número/numéro_).


----------



## Messquito

How about time point? In English, they say "It is 2 o'clock." but in Spanish, it's "Son dos"


----------



## Dymn

"Son *las * dos"

I don't know what you mean. In Catalan it would be "són les dues", feminine like Spanish because the noun "hours" is feminine.

Are you refering to the second paragraph? I can't think of any context when one would need to refer to time of the day as a "number". If you want to know about the room number, you can ask, "Quin _número_ d'habitació tens?" ("What room number do you have?", Catalan), but not "Quin _número/nombre_ d'hora és?"... well, that would be weird, it's "Quina hora és?", same word for "hour" and "time (of the day)" in Romance languages.

I don't know, perhaps _número... _? You're refering to a point, not a quantity (otherwise you would be refering to the "amount of time" between 12 and 2), so it's kind of an ordinal, more or less like a room number, but there's it's a continuous rather than discrete data (perhaps this plays a role in the distinction), and it's definitely not like a phone number, where it has more of an arbitrary identification sense (if you know that room number is 403 you can more or less deduce a mathematical sense from it - that it's located in the 4th floor), whereas with phone numbers, well, you can deduce the province/region/whatever from it, but the relationship is arbitrary... I honestly don't know, in colloquial Catalan this distinction is very rare, anyway, we always say _número_ (like... you guessed it: Spanish).


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Messquito said:


> How about time point? In English, they say "It is 2 o'clock." but in Spanish, it's "Son dos"



Sardinian uses an expression similar to English : Sun sas duas de rellòzu (literally : they are the 2 of clock)

but It's more common : Sun sas duas, or Sun sas duas pretzìsas (they are the 2 precise)

p.s.

another expression I reminded : Sun sas duas tocchende (they are the 2 tolling)


----------



## bibax

In Czech we use *jaký/jaká/jaké* (m/f/n) "what" (in sense "what colour?", not "what is on the table?"). Certainly not *kolik* "how much/many".

*Jaké máš číslo *[telefonu]?


Messquito said:


> How about time point? In English, they say "It is 2 o'clock." but in Spanish, it's "Son dos"


In Czech: Q: *kolik* je hodin? = how many hours is [in interval]? A: *jsou dvě* (hodiny) = son dos (horas).
Linguistically it is not a time point, rather a time interval measured from a certain time point (noon, midnight).


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

Mikä on puhelinnumerosi? = What is your phone number?

"How much" is not possible, and we don't even have a word like "which".


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

*Koji* je tvoj broj telefona?

*Which*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we use the neuter form *«ποιό»* [pç͡o] of the interrogative pronoun *«ποιός, -ά, -ό»* [pç͡os] (masc.), [pç͡a] (fem.), [pç͡o] (neut.) --> _what, which_ which (no pun intended) is the ancient interrogative pronoun (with synizesis) *«ποῖος, -ᾱ, -ον» po̯îŏs* (masc.), *po̯íā* (fem.), *po̯îŏn* (neut.) --> _of what kind, what, which_ (PIE *kʷo- _who?_ + suffixal «-οῖος» -o̯îŏs).
*«Ποιό είναι το τηλέφωνό σου/σας;»* [pç͡o ˈine to tiˈlefoˌno su?] (2nd p. sing. or informal), [pç͡o ˈine to tiˈlefoˌno sas?] (2nd p. pl. or formal) --> _what/which is your phone?_


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole:
What
*What's your phone number?*
_Ki nimewo telefòn ou?_
Literally: what - telephone number - you?


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian:
Mi a telefonszámod?
Literally: What the telephone number your?


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 電話番号教えていただけますか(would you tell me your phone number?) or 電話番号おしえて(tell me your phone number) might be more general.


----------



## igusarov

810senior said:


> Japanese: 電話番号教えていただけますか(would you tell me your phone number?) or 電話番号おしえて(tell me your phone number) might be more general.


Russian.
In formal and polite context we would follow the same pattern with no question words:
"Дайте, пожалуйста, Ваш номер телефона" = "Give [me] please your phone number"
"Можно я запишу Ваш номер?" = "May I write down your number?"

However, since you are interested in question words, then an informal easy question would be:
"*Какой* у тебя номер?" [*kɐˈkoɪ̯* u tʲɪˈbʲa ˈnomʲɪr]

"Какой" is a question to an _adjective_. For example, in general context, valid one-word answers could be: "long", "new", "simple", "funny", etc.
It combines the sense of English "what", "what kind of" and "what amount". Most often this question word is translated to English as "what", in other cases - as "what kind of", "how". But it isn't equivalent to English "what" because it can't be used to ask a question about a subject or an object.

Compare:
"*Какой* цвет ты любишь?" -- "Зелёный" = "*What* color do you like?" -- "Green"
"*Какой* у тебя рост?" = "*How* tall are you?" Literally: "What kind of height do you have?"
"*Какой* ботинок потерялся?" -- "Левый" = "*Which* boot is lost?" -- "The left one".
"*Какие* ты любишь джинсы?" -- "Синие" = "*What kind of* jeans do you like?" -- "Blue".


----------



## amikama

Hebrew uses "what": *מה* מספר הטלפון שלך?‏


----------



## SuperXW

Messquito said:


> In Chinese, we use *幾號*, which means _how much (specifically for numbers),_ or 多少...
> 你的電話號碼是*幾號*/多少？ How much is your phone number?


幾號 is not used in Mainland China, or very rare.


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish* uses "how much". But "what" is also possible.

Telefon numaran kaç? = lit. Your telephone number how much?
Telefon numaran ne? = lit. Your telephone number what?


----------



## Nawaq

_Quel _(which)_ est votre numéro de téléphone ?_ (polite form)
_C'est quoi_ (what) _ton/votre numéro ? _(colloquial/familiar(?))

*French*


----------



## Frieder

German:

Wie ist ihre Telefonnummer? (How is your telphone number?)​
But normally we phrase it more politely:

Sagen Sie mir bitte Ihre Telefonnummer? (Could you please tell me your telephone number?)​


----------



## Dymn

*Indonesian *also uses "how much", at least according to Duolingo :

_Berapa nomormu_? = lit. "How much number-your?"


----------



## nimak

Macedonian uses *which*

_Examples:_
*Кој* број имаш (на телефон)? [*Koj* broj imaš (na telefon)?] = lit. _*Which* number you-have (of telephone)?, _informal, colloquial
*Кој* број имате (на телефон)? [*Koj* broj imate (na telefon)?] = lit. _*Which* number You-have (of telephone)?, _formal and polite
*Кој* е Вашиот телефонски број? [*Koj* e Vašiot telefonski broj?] = lit. _*Which* is Your telephone number?, _very formal and polite

*кој* = which, who


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic: “how much” (most common), “what” (less common)

قديش رقم/نمرة تلفونك؟
شو/إيش رقم/نمرة تلفونك؟

Standard Arabic: “what”

ما رقم هاتفك؟


----------

